# Houston Agility?



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there!

We're looking to start up some agility training with Minnie, and we heard that "Pawsitive Impact" in Pearland, TX was a good place, but I called them and haven't heard anything back yet. Also, their website looks like it's having issues, so I don't even know if they're still doing business. Anyway, I could use some good suggestions for agility in the Houston area (south side, please!). It's just for fun, not really for competition. Any suggestions?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You may want this moved to the agility section here, maybe there will be more replys.

Also, many clubs/classes are listed on Clean Run: Agility Clubs and Training Schools so you may find something in your area.

Good luck! Now if you lived in the NY/NJ/PA area, I'd be able to help!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey thanks, I found one facility near by!


----------

